# Ultra-fine airstone bubbles



## Speedo'stanks (Sep 13, 2017)

So having trouble running an air stone in my aquarium... The bubbles are just a little too big, a little to high flow. It causes them to break the surface, fly up and stain my lighting. Hope I'm explaining it well enough. I've tried several styles of pump and air stone to add a little extra oxygen to the water, but they all have the same issues. 

My question: is there a pump/air stone combo that you've tried that does not over-bubble in the tank? I'm thinking similar to a a CO2 infuser... maybe a little more. Thanks!


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Have you tried wood? Limewood airstones produce a finer mist. Other than that, maybe a smaller airpump, or a patch of moss/floaters placed strategically above the stone may help? just some thoughts


----------



## Speedo'stanks (Sep 13, 2017)

Appreciate the ideas for sure. For sure going to try a smaller pump tonight... as the pumps I have tried are probably a little more powerful than needed.


----------



## infolific (Apr 9, 2016)

I've tried Limewood air stones and the bubbles weren't particularly fine. I've yet to find anything that approaches the size of bubbles that come out of CO2 diffusers.


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

I bought some Lee's wooden air diffuser. The bubbles are very fine. The problem with small bubbles is that they tend to clog over time.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Possibly the best solution is just to not use airstones. With the circulation rates out of a modern filtration system, and circulation pumps available, there is really no need for air stones in most tanks. About the only place where I can see an advantage is in a breeding tank, where you want some circulation, but can not use a large powerful filter.


----------



## Speedo'stanks (Sep 13, 2017)

DaveK said:


> Possibly the best solution is just to not use airstones. With the circulation rates out of a modern filtration system, and circulation pumps available, there is really no need for air stones in most tanks. About the only place where I can see an advantage is in a breeding tank, where you want some circulation, but can not use a large powerful filter.


I use a pretty efficient CO2 injection system that is on a timer to go off at night. Never had a problem before, but my skimmer stopped working properly and there has been a pretty serious oily film water's surface. When I woke up a couple mornings ago, my fish were all paled out and gasping at the top, so I figured the film was stopping any gas exchange and the fish used up all the O2 in the water overnight. So the air stone is a temporary fix as to not kill my fish.

On another note, bought a air pump that is half what I would need for my tank size, but while I was there, bought a small air flow control valve that worked perfect to make small, light bubbles that do not break the surface hard and platter on my lights. When I woke up this morning, my fish had no signs of distress like the previous 2 mornings. Oh, and my new skimmer should be here this weekend so that's good news.


----------



## 0stress (Jan 20, 2018)

Could try electrolysis. You can DIY them...


----------



## Speedo'stanks (Sep 13, 2017)

Ha, pretty neat. Appreciate you sharing it!


----------

